

Safe, zero-carbon and proven: is fourth-generation nuclear the energy solution? - someperson
http://theconversation.com/safe-zero-carbon-and-proven-is-fourth-generation-nuclear-the-energy-solution-4204

======
someperson
The article is from 2011 and discusses Integral Fast Reactors. (I'd have put
this in the title, but the title was already 79 out of the maximum 80
characters)

